# PHQ-9 Screening Tool



## mariapuerto5@gmail.com (Oct 3, 2011)

Does anyone know if the PHQ-9 Depression screening tool could be billed using 99420 and 96110 by the patient's PCP?  Please advise.


----------



## jackson7591 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Screening*

We have been using this screening tool primarily and is reflected MDM and medication management.  As such, they contribute to E/M level rather than separate procedure codes.
Use of PHQ-9, depending on results, can contribute to diagnosis codes, which may lead to comorbitity factors, again contibuting to E/M level rather than separate procedures.   

Welcome any different views, but that is how we use this tool in our office?


----------

